

IP over Avian Carriers with Quality of Service - frisco
http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2549.txt

======
jm4
Did you happen to notice the date on that RFC? It's an old April fools joke. I
think I remember seeing it on Slashdot several years ago.

Here are some test results showing that AvianIP is faster than ADSL:
<http://www.notes.co.il/benbasat/5240.asp>

And the Slashdot discussion here:
[http://science.slashdot.org/science/04/03/31/2224227.shtml?t...](http://science.slashdot.org/science/04/03/31/2224227.shtml?tid=126&tid=133&tid=186&tid=95)

This thing has been recycled for years. I can't find the original post.

